# engagement session



## paigew (Sep 16, 2013)

my two favorite shots from my most recent engagement session:




23|365 [engagement] by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A2107.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## MitchStrp (Sep 16, 2013)

I love #1 I love the colors and the fact that she is wearing red and it stands out so nicely! Excellent job! On #2 almost too much headspace but honestly that is my only complaint and you could say I was being nit picky.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 16, 2013)

The first one's something different, I think too it works with her wearing red in that pose. The second one to me seems like I'm looking thru haze, and there's plenty of sky but his fingers are cropped at the bottom. I tend to notice details but you can see just a sliver of his other arm and the tree to his left seems to add an awkward shape along his back.


----------



## paigew (Sep 16, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> The first one's something different, I think too it works with her wearing red in that pose. The second one to me seems like I'm looking thru haze, and there's plenty of sky but his fingers are cropped at the bottom. I tend to notice details but you can see just a sliver of his other arm and the tree to his left seems to add an awkward shape along his back.


HA! I totally knew about the finger chop earlier and was kicking myself about it. I forgot about it when I was looking through LR for what to share. Lord knows I would never share a finger chop on TPF purposefully 

As for the sky, yeah, I like a lot of sky. Plus I couldn't crop out those pretty clouds in good conscious.


----------



## lizzmc4 (Dec 5, 2013)

What lens and setting did you use for the first one, sooooo pretty!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 5, 2013)

lizzmc4 said:


> What lens and setting did you use for the first one, sooooo pretty!



24-70mm f/2.8 @ 24mm

Paige, ISO 20000???? what?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> lizzmc4 said:
> 
> 
> > What lens and setting did you use for the first one, sooooo pretty!
> ...



Intentional noise


----------



## paigew (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow that is high lol! Yes I don't really pay attention to my iso..I just crank it up as needed! I didn't shoot it intentionally high to get noise....it was one of the last shots of the session and we were running out of light.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 5, 2013)

#1 is the money shot. Nice nice nice.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

paigew said:


> Wow that is high lol! Yes I don't really pay attention to my iso..I just crank it up as needed! I didn't shoot it intentionally high to get noise....it was one of the last shots of the session and we were running out of light.



Just assuming since I know you like to rock the noise. yeah 20000 is really high if there is any sunlight at all.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> #1 is the money shot. Nice nice nice.



I bet you tell all the girls that, lol


----------



## paigew (Dec 5, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is high lol! Yes I don't really pay attention to my iso..I just crank it up as needed! I didn't shoot it intentionally high to get noise....it was one of the last shots of the session and we were running out of light.
> ...



for this shot they were backlit...to get the comp on the tree I wanted. So there was light, but with the shade of the tree plus being backlit...you get it


----------



## Buma (Dec 11, 2013)

Very cool photos, especially the first one.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolutely love number one.  Great shot.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 11, 2013)

I had to get out my magnifying glass out to look at 1


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 2, 2014)

Love the first one! Awesome!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 2, 2014)

Great shots. As everyone is saying especially the first. The fact you didn't know it was iso 20000, I think, marks you as a photographer rather than a camera user. See the shot, take the shot, use the tool to get the shot. Cool


----------



## paigew (Feb 3, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Great shots. As everyone is saying especially the first. The fact you didn't know it was iso 20000, I think, marks you as a photographer rather than a camera user. See the shot, take the shot, use the tool to get the shot. Cool


aww thank you :blushing: :blushing:


----------

